

Charlie Rose w/ Bill & Melinda Gates and Warren Buffett - cakeface
http://www.hulu.com/watch/156879/charlie-rose-bill-gates-melinda-gates-and-warren-buffett-in-an-exclusive-conversation-about-the-giving-pledge

======
cakeface
As much as I like to criticize Microsoft and Bill Gates, I am nothing but
impressed with the way Bill, Melinda, and Warren purport themselves here.

